# Butchering entire males?



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience in eating entire male goats about 6months of age? I'm cautious to castrate my males since I've had too many done who then turned out nice and who could've made good breeders. We are first and foremost a stock herd. I'm thinking that if I can send the rejects off at a young age, so maybe 5 or 6 months, they might not have the buck taint? This would also work well for me as it would tie in with holidays and increased demand! Any thoughts?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If the butcher is careful, even meat from a mature buck in rut won't be tainted. But it depends on the butcher.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> If the butcher is careful, even meat from a mature buck in rut won't be tainted. But it depends on the butcher.


When you say careful...?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They have to be sure the hide doesn't touch the carcass, and either use different knives or wash knives well between skinning and cutting up the carcass.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They have to be sure the hide doesn't touch the carcass, and either use different knives or wash knives well between skinning and cutting up the carcass.


I see. Would a pre-slaughter bath help?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably. 
When I got a mature buck butchered, the meat tasted fine. Though I've heard it's hit or miss.


----------

